# Beach chairs and umbrellas at Costco



## maja651 (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Costco on Maui always carries beach chairs,and umbrellas?  If so, the cost?  We are trying to determine if we will rent the equipment, or purchase if Costco has it.  We will be at the WKORV for 2 weeks late October and early November.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 18, 2013)

They had them when we were there about a month ago. I don't recall the exact prices, but I want to say around $33 for a two pack of nice chairs. We were able to borrow chairs from the resort, but the ones at Costco were much nicer. I remember remarking that it would have been worth the price for the more comfortable chairs. I remember seeing umbrellas, but I didn't look at the price. We usually selected beaches that had some shade and used it instead of an umbrella. The DT Fleming Park was great for that. Lots of trees around the top. 

Sheila


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2013)

It is usually cheaper to buy it than rent - everyone discount store on Maui has LOTS of beach equipment for sale.


----------



## maja651 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Shelia!  I think we will just buy the chairs at Costco!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2013)

If you buy an umbrella - buy a good one - the cheap ones are too flimsy and will get turned inside out the first day.  Maui beaches are breezy.


----------



## maja651 (Aug 18, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> If you buy an umbrella - buy a good one - the cheap ones are too flimsy and will get turned inside out the first day.  Maui beaches are breezy.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 18, 2013)

We recently bought a nice Tommy Bahama umbrella from Costco in San Jose.  Took it with us to San Diego.  The pole screws into the sand and is very sturdy.  The umbrella is rated either 50 or 100.  I think it was around $25-30.  It worked great for us.


----------



## bastroum (Aug 18, 2013)

The chairs are $34 each and the umbrella is $25. The WKOVN charges $40 a day for 2 chairs and an umbrella (on the beach). The best way to secure the Tommy Bahama umbrella is to buy a small shovel at Home Depot for $12 and dig a hole 24" deep in the sand. Then screw the Tommy Bahama umbrella which has a built in sand anchor into the ground as far as it will go without breaking the handle. Cover the hole. That should withstand winds up to 20mph without damaging the umbrella or having it fly away.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2013)

You may want to consider a beach tent instead - about the same price as a good umbrella and less likely to be damaged by the wind.  You can use a sand pail to fill the floor with sand to help anchor it.






It's easier to just sit in the shade - but remember, the sun is intense in Hawaii, and you can get a bad burn in the shade, from the reflection off the sand and water.  My DH did this on our last trip.  He didn't put sunscreen on, because he stayed in the shade, and he got burnt anyway.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 18, 2013)

Be cautious about thinking about buying chairs from Costco in Hi. 

Costco is very big on inventory turns, they stock stuff when it is in season and expect it to be gone long before that season is over.  So I do not know if I would expect the Costco to still stock chairs in HI in Oct/Nov.

So right now they have summer lawn stuff.  As expected, but they should be either discounting it, with the vendors approval, or pulling it and shipping it back to the vendor by Early Mid September.  At that point they will be putting up Holloween and Christmas stuff up.

You may want to give them a call first.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2013)

That seems odd, since Hawaii is warm year round, and doesn't have the traditional warm weather seasons, like other areas.


----------



## maja651 (Aug 18, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> That seems odd, since Hawaii is warm year round, and doesn't have the traditional warm weather seasons, like other areas.


That's what I was thinking, but also why I asked the question.  Maybe someone who travels to Maui in October/November every year or someone who lives in Maui could chime in as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2013)

I think Costco will have them - plus places like Wal-Mart, K-Mart, etc.  You won't have trouble finding them, because the demand is year round.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 18, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> Be cautious about thinking about buying chairs from Costco in Hi.
> 
> Costco is very big on inventory turns, they stock stuff when it is in season and expect it to be gone long before that season is over.  So I do not know if I would expect the Costco to still stock chairs in HI in Oct/Nov.
> 
> ...




My spouse works for Costco.  I'm told beach chairs and umbrellas are considered Garden Department, and Christmas/Halloween things are considered Holiday or Seasonal Department. Hawaii Costco stores will have beach chairs year-round, as part of their normal Garden Department things.  What may be changing would be patio furniture options and more "permanent" items. Those would be reduced in the Fall and Winter months.  But something with year round demand there, like beach chairs, umbrellas, swimwear, and snorkeling equipment wouldn't go away, as they do here on the Mainland. The number of choices may be reduced some, but it's doubtful they would go away entirely.  Sort of like inflatable boats in Montana Costco stores - they're available year round, with a larger number of choices in the Spring and Summer seasons.

But as you say, if there are questions, call the warehouse ahead of time to ask.  And if all else fails, I'd wager WalMart will have something, or your neighborhood ABC Store. But as we all know, you get what you pay for.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2013)

Last year DW and I bit the the bullet and bought a Sunsail cabana.

http://www.sunsailcabana.com/

It's a little big and we have to check it but we get free bags with United but
Boy it's nice and we never have to worry about the wind.


----------



## maja651 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  We are not looking to spend a fortune, as the resorts we normally go to (not in HI) have palapas and chairs on the beach...included with the resort.  This trip is probably a once in a decade trip for us, as HI is so expensive compared to where we normally go.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Last year DW and I bit the the bullet and bought a Sunsail cabana.
> 
> http://www.sunsailcabana.com/
> 
> ...




Jeff, that looks interesting, but I have a question:  Does it NEED wind in order to work?  The video shows it on a windy day. What about if there is no wind?  Does it droop all over you?  What do you NOT like about it?

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2013)

No, it's tall enough so it doesn't lay on you with no wind. It sets up really
Fast. The only two things I don't like are the initial expense, like most things
I'm over that now and that we have to check it on flights. The main pole is the longest
One and I'm thinking of experimenting with a PVC pipe cut in half and then use
A union to put them together but i don't know if that will compromise the
Strength it has in the wind.

It really shines in a moderate to heavy winds that most umbrellas can't take.
We get Lot's of inquiries about it, especially because it goes up so quick in
Heavy wind.


----------



## bastroum (Aug 18, 2013)

slip said:


> No, it's tall enough so it doesn't lay on you with no wind. It sets up really
> Fast. The only two things I don't like are the initial expense, like most things
> I'm over that now and that we have to check it on flights. The main pole is the longest
> One and I'm thinking of experimenting with a PVC pipe cut in half and then use
> ...



Jeff: Can you tell us how long the main pole is? Is it over 50"?


----------



## KauaiMark (Aug 18, 2013)

*Be sure to factor in the checked baggage charges...*



DeniseM said:


> It is usually cheaper to buy it than rent -



...both ways. 
We check one dive bag containing snorkel gear, water shoes for two  and one shade tent. 

A $25 baggage check each way almost makes buying and abandoning cheap beach chairs a likely choice.


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2013)

The longer pole is 48 inches. That one is metal. I didn't try any modification
Because like KauaiMark says it is pretty cheap taking checking it and it just
Slings over my shoulder and is not heavy at all. We always check bags anyway
So it has worked out great for us.

It really is amazing how easy it is to set up in the wind. We find ourselves at
The beach more since we have it.


----------



## geoand (Aug 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> You may want to consider a beach tent instead - about the same price as a good umbrella and less likely to be damaged by the wind.  You can use a sand pail to fill the floor with sand to help anchor it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was in the shade for 2 full hours.  Knew that I had to be careful with reflective  sun.  I had my sun hat on, swim suit, hawaii shirt with only neck and button below unbuttoned.  When I got back to the condo, had pink under my chin, down my neck to the first buttoned button.  I don't like using sun screen.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 19, 2013)

geoand said:


> ...I don't like using sun screen.



What ever your reasons for not liking sunscreen, you definitely won't like any type of cancer that sun burn can cause you.


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 19, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> But something with year round demand there, like beach chairs, umbrellas, swimwear, and snorkeling equipment wouldn't go away, as they do here on the Mainland. The number of choices may be reduced some, but it's doubtful they would go away entirely.  Sort of like inflatable boats in Montana Costco stores - they're available year round, with a larger number of choices in the Spring and Summer seasons.



My parents live on Oahu.  They are retired and enjoy going to Costco weekly -- from their observations, there are beach chairs and umbrellas available everytime they go.  Selection varies year round as with most Costcos -- the model you liked last time you went might not be there the next time.  But there should be some chairs and umbrellas when you go barring some stock outage.

Can't advise as to Kauai or Maui, but I would suspect it would be similar.

-ryan


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 19, 2013)

Beach chairs and umbrellas seem to be available at the Maui Costco every time we go.

As mentioned - they also sell these at KMart - but Costco tends to be sturdier.
Obviously better than renting at WKORV/N if you use more than 2-3 days.

You can borrow shovel from the WKORV/N guys that set-up the rental umbrellas

Last time - we rented from an on-island company that delivered and picked up at WKORV (can't recall name - but should be searchable) - quite reasonable. They were Tommy Bahama brand.

Don't like sunscreen (?) - get a of couple sun-shirts - I have tried a few - *by far* my favorite are the UnderArmour HeatGear Loose fit (incredible comfort and fit loosely) - I found a couple on-line at a discount ($25 each - that is like 2 cans of sunscreen spray)... these are a must-have.

like this...
http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/en/mens-ua-catalyst-tshirt/pid1210671-325


----------



## PamMo (Aug 19, 2013)

We bought a beach "tent" like Denise posted, at Costco last year (around $50), and have brought it back to Hawaii a couple of times. It is GREAT! It's super quick & easy to set up, and provides much needed shade. We have blonde hair and ghostly pale skin in our family (and DH is a dermatologist), so sunscreen and shade is essential! I don't think we'll ever go to the beach without it now.

Also, the bellmen at WKORV/WKORVN seem to collect beach "stuff" from departing guests. You might want to check with them. We always give away our beach toys when we leave, as do many others. We were offered chairs, boogie boards, etc, on our second to the last day.


----------



## geoand (Aug 19, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> What ever your reasons for not liking sunscreen, you definitely won't like any type of cancer that sun burn can cause you.



I agree.  I do take extraordinary measures to not expose my skin.  Hence, the shirt, hat, etc while fully in the shad while at the beach.  The part that got exposed by reflection was very similar to putting on sun screen and leaving an unexpected area un protected.


----------



## melissy123 (Aug 20, 2013)

As I was looking at this thread, I notice the "sticky" above for coordinating leaving of beach paraphernalia to another TUGGer.  I like the pay it forward idea.


----------

